# What do you think?



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Someday I will have a special necklace with 4 letters on it! I posted about my search last year. I still continue my search. My problem is the ones that I really like seem to be running over a thousand dollars, and I don't have that kind of money (well I do, but it's put into entry fees and hotel bills, not jewelry!)

I was looking at the photo pendants like the one below. They are pretty reasonable. How do you think it would look using a sketch like the one below instead of an actual picture? Just still thinking and dreaming...


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Beautiful! Is that sketch of Flip? It is wonderful!

Edit: I don't think that can be Flip as it was done in 2006.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

no, I just grabbed a random sketch for an example. I obviously couldn't use that one without permission. I was just wondering how people thought a sketch might look on the pendant.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Terry Rowe Portraiture

What about doing something like this? 










If those 4 letters are what I think they are, they'd be worth the painting and custom pendant.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I don't think I want an actual real dog though.

Another option could be using a colored artwork similar to this. Not sure how well a golden on gold would stand out though.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Oh, and if it is _*those*_ particular letters, you won't need the thousand dollars for entry fees and hotels as much....


----------



## Siques (Aug 9, 2011)

you should check Etsy (dot com).

I want to get one of the silver necklaces with names stamped on them - and put "Sophie" and "Charley" on it.

Personalized Necklace Personalized Jewelry by wickedlymodpendants


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess I should have specified that those four letters don't start with an F, LOL


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Siques said:


> you should check Etsy (dot com).
> 
> I want to get one of the silver necklaces with names stamped on them - and put "Sophie" and "Charley" on it.
> 
> Personalized Necklace Personalized Jewelry by wickedlymodpendants


I've looked at those but I really want gold.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I have seen some beautiful custom painted pendants at some vendors.

That said, I think I like the ones with the 4 letters in gold like you were looking at before... Too bad they cost so much!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

sigh.... I don't need one more thing boucing on me on fast time..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> sigh.... I don't need one more thing boucing on me on fast time..


That's why you tuck it into your shirt before you go into the ring. If you'd stop wearing those low cut tops to impress the male judges it wouldn't be a problem for you :bowl:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

teee heee heee! :lol:


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> That's why you tuck it into your shirt before you go into the ring. If you'd stop wearing those low cut tops to impress the male judges it wouldn't be a problem for you :bowl:


You better rent a large vehicle.. Looks like you will be sleeping in it!...ROFL!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I still really like this design below, but it will always be out of my price range unless hubby wants to get me a special gift 

I really wanted a golden on my necklace, but I guess if I have to I can forgo that and just get the letters without a dog.

And this is the reason I don't have a necklace yet. I'm too busy researching pendants to bother training my dog and actually earn one.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> I still really like this design below, but it will always be out of my price range unless hubby wants to get me a special gift
> 
> I really wanted a golden on my necklace, but I guess if I have to I can forgo that and just get the letters without a dog.
> 
> And this is the reason I don't have a necklace yet. I'm too busy researching pendants to bother training my dog and actually earn one.


If you would actually talk to your future hubby.. he would probably buy it for you! He likes his new job and apartment..lol...


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think just letters would be nice!

I am not training either, cleaning! For some reason I am not motivated to train when it's raining... Good thing I live in San Diego!!! :


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> I guess I should have specified that those four letters don't start with an F, LOL


"O"...I know which letters you meant.

And...I'm just grabbing a sandwich before loading everyone up and heading to the training hall, for training and an agility lesson.


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Have fun training Laura!!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

Loisiana said:


> I still really like this design below, but it will always be out of my price range unless hubby wants to get me a special gift
> 
> I really wanted a golden on my necklace, but I guess if I have to I can forgo that and just get the letters without a dog.
> 
> And this is the reason I don't have a necklace yet. I'm too busy researching pendants to bother training my dog and actually earn one.


OOOOOO, I really like that one! Maybe save up a bunch of special occasions?? 

Also, I think all of us need to move to the same area so we can train together and hang out all the time!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

mlopez said:


> Also, I think all of us need to move to the same area so we can train together and hang out all the time!


Or win the lottery so we can charter a plane and meet for monthly training weekends!!! :crossfing


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

It must be the time of year....I just went back to look at the thread I made about this last year and found it was almost exactly one year ago to the day - November 7, 2010.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-agility-obedience/87660-my-secret-activity.html


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Wow! It's either thinking about things you want for the holidays or NOI fever!


----------



## MarieP (Aug 21, 2011)

sammydog said:


> Or win the lottery so we can charter a plane and meet for monthly training weekends!!! :crossfing


That sounds perfect to me!!! We can attempt to dominate every dog sport there is!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Heck yes!!! We can and would!


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Well, all, I'll let you know. I think we are this close to 249 million. Stay tuned!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I will go buy a ticket tomorrow!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

maybe simplest is best, because this is one I can actually afford! Now to get to training!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I think that one is beautiful!


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Maybe we can just do a monthly dog swap rotation. I'd like to take Flip for field training so long as I can ship Slater off to Jessica for agility. Mira would probably love some upland training with Barb. Tito can brush up obedience with Michelle. Next month, just rotate to the next on the list. Sorry guys Fisher stays here


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Does that mean I get the month off? LOL


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I bet Slater would be an awesome at agility!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> Maybe we can just do a monthly dog swap rotation. I'd like to take Flip for field training so long as I can ship Slater off to Jessica for agility. Mira would probably love some upland training with Barb. Tito can brush up obedience with Michelle. Next month, just rotate to the next on the list. Sorry guys Fisher stays here


 
Hey , I think Fishie needs to get add OTCH to his alphabet soup!...
Where does Titan go??? I was going to claim Jessica because we need just a few more leg in agility for a VCD2....Crapola..


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Hey , I think Fishie needs to get add OTCH to his alphabet soup!...
> Where does Titan go??? I was going to claim Jessica because we need just a few more leg in agility for a VCD2....Crapola..


Send him to Beth, she can do something with him.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Don't feel bad, in Anney's plan, I am totally left out in the cold. :no:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

You can send Tag here, I seem to be very gifted at teaching young animals the ins and outs of being naughty.


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Loisiana said:


> You can send Tag here, I seem to be very gifted at teaching young animals the ins and outs of being naughty.


Deal, but we'll have to have some kind of contract that you won't neuter him!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Omg... We know what Flip is like.. I am already afraid of the naughty things you will teach him in December.. Laura.. you can send a certain little girl we know here...ROFL!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I can take a few here!  I would just need to explain to the hubby why the house is full of Goldens who need to learn agility! :bowl:


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

I think a pendant with an actual picture of the dog with the four letters would be the most special.


----------

